# XFree 4.3 & fonts

## Sym

Compilando stamattina la nuova versione di Xfree, alcuni caratteri (come Helvetica) ora li visualizzo senza antialaising, mentre prima, con la versione stable, non succedeva. E' un problema mio oppure è successo anche a voi? Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Helvetica con antialiasing? Si può?  :Shocked: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

se hai rogne con i fonts, prova ad upgradare anche freetype (se non l'hai gia' fatto).

----------

## Yans

no è un problema che hanno tutti se leggi i forums in inglese c'e gente che dice che riemergendo certi pacchetti come freetype , fontconfig , qt ecc, va tutto a posto ma io le ho provate tutte ma niente da fare. comunque per me non e un grande problema visto che i fonts Helvetica non gli uso .

----------

## Sym

Mi è successo anche che al riavvio successivo non visualizzava più nessun carattere con antialaising...bhu...per ora ho preferito ritornare alla versione vecchia di Xfree e avere i caratteri a posto. Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Nel file /etc/fonts/fonts.conf cambiate la stringa

<dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts</dir>

in 

<dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype</dir>

Era più facile del previsto  :Smile: 

(trovato nel bug-tracking di gentoo)

----------

## Sym

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Nel file /etc/fonts/fonts.conf cambiate la stringa
> 
> <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts</dir>
> 
> in 
> ...

 

Grazie, ho aggiunto anche le dirs di freefont e sharefont ora è tutto perfetto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ciao Sym, vediamo se indovini chi sono?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sym

Umh...quel fuso del Malcom?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

 :Very Happy: 

ci sono anch'io

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Come cavolo hai fatto, Sym?    :Laughing: 

----------

## Sym

 *Quote:*   

> Come cavolo hai fatto, Sym?

 

 :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ci sono anch'io

 

Ciao almafer!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

ciao ragazzi.malcom ti ha beccato alla prima eh?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sarà il mio stile inconfondibile   :Cool:  La classe la noti subito   :Cool: 

----------

